# K-Mart Halloween



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Was in our K-Mart this past Friday. I did my little Snoopy dance when I saw they had about a third of the stuff out. They had costumes, blow molds out, plus a few other items.

There were two items that I thought were pretty cool. The first, which I bought was a stack of like 5 books on a shelf and when you press the button one of the books moves out of the line up and you hear talking to go with it. It was $12.99, I think. If I am not mistaken, it is a Gemmy product even though the name on the box says "Totally Ghoul." The second cool thing was a cloth coffin with a skelly in it. He sits up when you activate him. Lights light up. His head turns and he speaks a pretty long dialogue. Will consider getting him. Want the Gemmy witch stirring her cauldron though too. So, the decision is more about how many weeks I wish to go without eating?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I miss having a K-mart. I always bought halloween stuff there.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Our Kmart is a dung hole. However, went there tonight as a last resort to get school school supplies and WHAMO all the big stuff is set up. Clothe coffins headless ____, the flying ghost we all love to hack, some really nice foam grave markers, all the good silly stuff we love to modify. WOO HOO now it feels like halloween.

We now return you to your regular scheaduled rant....


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

LMAO...SNOOPY DANCE!! That's funny. I just had a flashback of watching Charlie Brown near Halloween. If it comes on this year, I may have to indulge.

I have to do my Walmart/Kmart run tomorrow and see if they're spooked out yet. I checked last week and all they had out was the cutesy wall hangings and SpookyTown stuff......"YAAAAAAAAWN".


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

No K-marts here, just the "Wal" kind. My friend and I were in the other day and we just about went ballistic. No Halloween stuff out, but they already had an aisle of Christmas decorations! We couldn't believe it.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I went to one of our two K-Marts in the area. They had most of their stuff up. They had all the costumes out. The large hanging reaper/ghouls with the skull face they had last year. They added a green camo colored one to the black and white selections this year. A red pirate one with LED color changing eyes and anohter with fake chains & shackles. An exclusive item was a $100 prop tha'ss a skeleton in a coffin in a suit that sits up and turns it's head apparently with light up eyes and sounds. They didn't have one on display. They don't list it on their web site either. I didn't catch the exact name of it. And before you ask, No I'm taking any pictures  Stores don't like people taking photos of the merchandise. I'm not sure how people get away with it to tell you the truth. My Nikon DSLR with a zoom lens is way too large to be incognito anyhow. Kmart is good for their post Halloween sale which lasts about a week and gets down to 90% off.


----------



## Ervserver (Jul 17, 2007)

Kmart here has the best selection of Halloween stuff ever! wonder if they picked up some new vendor or something


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I saw said skeleton pop up guy, i thought he was okay. I do like a lot of what Kmart puts out. As for taking pictures, generally i ASK. I bring in my camera and MOST stores have NO problem with it since its seen by the general public AND used to advertise it in an avenue that they dont have access to. My question is why WOULDNT they want to let us take pictures.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ervserver said:


> Kmart here has the best selection of Halloween stuff ever! wonder if they picked up some new vendor or something


I think sears finally figured out what to do with the chain


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Bought the skeleton in the coffin last night. I think he is the coolest thing they had this year. In actuality, I am somewhat disappointed in what they had to offer this year. Glad to hear others of you are more satisfied.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Here's a Great Pumpkin video I found last year on the "Fine Living" website. It is Rick Dees narrating a video of It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown:

http://wms.scripps.com/library/Fine_Living/67949.wmv


----------

